# Easiest wax to use



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

As per the title really, what do people think is the easiest wax to use? 
I want something I can apply basically as quickly as possible (so whole car then buff off, rather than panel at a time) and want removal to be a breeze without having to worry that I've left it to cure for 6 minutes, rather than the recommended 5... 
Not too bothered about durability either - as long as it's more than a few weeks then that's fine with me. 

Currently the only wax I have that fits the above criteria is Swissvax Onyx but I'm coming to the end of the pot.

Edit - Also needs to be able to sit well over glazes if needed.

Thanks


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

If you want something quick and easy then give Autoglym EGP a go.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

easiest i've found to apply and remove is poorboys nattys paste wax (pink) but durability is an issue only getting 4-6 weeks but is a very good lookng wax and at sub £20 is goo value for money too!


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

All the Poorboys paste wax are easy to use. Obsession Wax Phantom and Evolution also worth a look, available in sample pots too.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

The easiest I have ever used is Zymol Glasur. You can wax a car easily in 30 minutes.

Obsession Evolution is nearly as easy.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Any of the Poorboys paste waxes :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Is the durability on all the Poorboys paste waxes around the 4-6 week mark or are some better than others?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

R222 is the easiest wax to apply and you can remove it at the same time, but I tend to leave it on for 1-2 mins and the gloss is amazing and you will get a couple of weeks protection as a bonus.


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

I'll throw in Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax. Application is SO easy (hand or machine), doesn't stain trim if you're careless and buffs off super easy with no cure time required. The finish is gorgeous on my Melbourne red Z4


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

_Si_ said:


> I'll throw in Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax. Application is SO easy (hand or machine), doesn't stain trim if you're careless and buffs off super easy with no cure time required. The finish is gorgeous on my Melbourne red Z4


Can even be applied to the car when wet 

I will also throw in CG Petes 53. Based on my limited experience it's dead easy to apply and remove and leaves a good finish. The fact that you can apply and buff off a panel at a time is also quite useful.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wowo's waxes are worth having a look at. I tested the Signature and it was effortless to apply and remove (Glass also) and also has no curing time. Apply then remove panel at a time and lasts 2-3 months easily with stunning beads. 

Contact 121 is the same effortless application but should be more durable and better beading.


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Leebo310 :lol: my waxing takes me hours thats what makes it fun for me unfortunately theres no easy answer to your question if you want something super easy a few years back i tried Feracla G3 paste wax a golden yellow very soft type thats buttery to spread cures in the time frame you mentioned in your post and is in a black tin the shop with the bright orange banner sells it maybe you should try a sealant if time pressure is a factor.
There are also some fantastic quick detail sprays if you want that "waxed look" the problem we all have is desire to get our cars looking good and always wanting a better finish and the answer really is in the time we spend over days ,weeks and months constantly cleaning and improving our cars.
Good luck matey :wall:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Wolfgang Fuzion, expensive but worth it.


----------



## edward177 (Feb 18, 2016)

Another one for obsession wax phantom, I was really surprised how easy it is to use. Leave it as long as you like, even in direct sun, still buffs off easily, in my experience


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

So far, BH Double speed wax has been easiest for me to use.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I have Obsession Phantom which is very easy to use, but I also have Naviwax Ultimate which is unbelievably easy, on and off in no time at all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart wax easiest ive found yet


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s/R222 Concours wax


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

I agree with Brian1612 on the WoWo's wax. It should be very easy to put on a pad as well as spread easily on the paint. Wowo's both Signature and Contact121 paste wax spreads very easily you can literally cover a panel in a matter of minute and buff it right off without waiting.
Their liquid wax called Hot Wax is also good but not as easily spreadable as the paste wax.
It's strength lies in the fact that it will allow to use it on the hot day or in the direct sunlight.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

neilmcl said:


> If you want something quick and easy then give Autoglym EGP a go.


I find this is a bit touchy, especially with low temps.

The easiest I have used is FK1000p. easy on easy off in all conditions. Added bonus of a large tin for a low price and fabulous longevity.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Megs ultimate wax is easy on and off. Can be applied to full car in about 20 mins and doesn't mark rubber

Used on mams heap and wife's company car and still beading well after 3 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Wolfgang Fuzion, expensive but worth it.


 Too easy and the finish :argie:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Wolfgang Fuzion, expensive but worth it.


This. You can buy smaller pots and the durability is good too.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Poorboys Nattys black paste wax, even chongo can remove it


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Natty's or Butter Wet Wax are definitely the easiest to use.
Easy to apply. Spread for miles.
You can remove them when ever you want with no issue.
I forgot I had Natty's Red on my car once on a hot summers day. Still cane off without a problem. 

Fuzion is very very good, bit it's a panel at a time job.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Farecla G3 professional supergloss paste wax. Super easy on and off. You can apply it panel by panel and remove or apply it to the whole car and then remove no problem. Can be got in halfords 35 euro here in ireland. a wax that has slipped under the radar on the forum but imo boxes well above its weight price wise. i get 4 months in damp old ireland here. you can also appy 2 layers straight after one another which is what i do its so user friendly.
hope this helps
todds


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Off the top of my head,

Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax
Finish Kare 2685 Pink Paste Wax
Collinite Insulator Wax (845)
Adam's Buttery Wax
Meg's Dark/Light Wax
Meg's NXT Wax 2.0
Meg's Ultimate Liquid Wax
Poorboys Nattys Blue Paste Wax


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Wolfgang Fuzion and Pinnacle Sovereign are WOWO waxes. Extremely easy to apply. Fuzion should get you close to 3 months. Sovereign 1-1.5 months 

Pinnacle Sovereign is still one of the prettiest looking waxes I've ever tried, but not known for its durabillity


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Obsession wax phantom, no cure time- you can do the whole car then buff off. So effortless and really durable


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

There seems to be so many easy to use products these days, my suggestion is for the Optimum Car Wax (OCW). Spray-wipe-done, buffing is optional. Does not stain trim, packed with UV filters and the bottle will last a very long time as one spray per panel is all that is required although 2 for large panels like a bonnet. 

I use it as a drying aid and Optimum say it can be used with clay cloths (not tried it) but if you want something which is easier than many QD's, have a look at OCW.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

The easiest to use for me are Swissvax waxes but they come at a big cost

Fuzion and souveran & R222 concours look wax are a doddle to use as is Raceglaze 4x4

For the price and results Britemax Vantage cannot be ignored. Mega easy to use and at £35 for a full size pot it's a bargain

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Finish Kare 1000P and 2685 are both very easy to use, and very easy going ie they don't mind too much if you leave them on a bit longer or apply them a little bit thick.

BH Double Speed wax is also pretty simple to use, I've found the cure time fairly flexible (anything between 5 and 10 minutes is best, longer than that it's OK but just gets harder to buff off). The application itself is also straightforward. The payoff is a cracking gloss with a touch of sealant sharpness to it, and really good longevity (I know not necessarily a priority but it can be a good durable base for other waxes on a more regular basis.

They all have the advantage of being excellent value for money, too :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> P21s/R222 Concours wax


Have to agree, P21s and then Zymol Glasur or Zymol Titanium.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Colinite 476 is a great winter wax that gives durability of up to 6 months so will definitely see you through the winter, the gloss level is ok but are you worried about gloss levels of your car in the poor winter months? Oh, did I mention that it's very easy to buff off?


----------

